# New member from Mexico



## Israrules

Hello everybody!!
My name is Julio and I am from Mexico, I'm new and very happy to be here.
Next month I will recive my new little Vizsla friend and it is my first, I have experience with several other breeds, working breeds mainly. I have had 2 dobermanns (my personal favorites) and lived with german shepherd, boxer, dutch shepherd, golden retriever, bobtail, and a couple of mixed dogs (the most loved by everyone) etc, but never had a real hunting dog. I also have been out of the dog world for a few years so hopefully I will do well with the new member of the family.

If you have any advise any recomendation about training and differences between those breeds (Doberman mainly) and Vizsla I will apreciate your coments.

Also if you know good books about the Vizsla please suggest

Greetings


----------



## texasred

Welcome to the forum.
Its been 20 years since I've owned a Doberman, and she was older when she came to live with me. So I don't know how much help I would be in comparing the breeds. I have owned a golden retriever, and Labradors in the past. But they were still not the same as a Vizsla. 
Depending on your pups breeding, will depend on how much prey drive, and range your pup will have. They are a very smart breed that love to be with you. Maybe I should say on you, because near is not close enough for them. They learn better with positive training, and need mental, and physical exercise.
Like the herding breeds they can be very destructive without it. Due to their energy level, they have a short attention span when young.
They are one of the most mouthiest puppies I have ever owned. If you lookup the word shark in the search box on the right, you will see its normal for the breed.


----------



## einspänner

I have not owned or spent much time with Dobermanns, but my impression is that they are more discerning and protective with strangers. While a Vizsla may occasionally act in a protective manner, especially in a new environment, for the most part they are friendly to a fault. 

From what I remember of an impromptu meeting with a dobie, a weimaraner, and my wirehaired vizsla, energy levels and play style were compatible. 

Maybe shoot lildancngurl a pm. She has both breeds. http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?action=profile;u=39716
She hasn't been active since last January, so may not respond though.


----------



## Spy Car

I can't compare with Dobermans, but know that Vs tend to be very sensitive so training with consistency and a light hand seems to be the key. Vs tend to be very affectionate, want to please, but may go though phases where they develop minds of their owns. Consistency wins.

As noted above, expect the pup to be "mouthy." To help develop a soft mouth I'd gently fold the dogs lips under its teeth when he decided to chew on my hands (which was often) so he could feel his own sharp litttle teeth (and learn to be gentle). 

They are very loving dogs. Nurture the bond and training is pretty easy with these guys. Just be consistent.

Bill


----------



## mommaofalot

Welcome to the forum!! ;D


----------



## Israrules

Thank you very much for all your comments, they matches with the descriptions I've read and what the breeder told me 
Now I am a little more sure of what to expect and and how to prepare better.

So if you can recommend a good book about the breed, with history and development in Europe and America I will appreciate it very much.

Thank you everyone


----------



## Israrules

mommaofalot said:


> Welcome to the forum!! ;D


Thank you!! ;D


----------



## RugersParents

Welcome, I read Versatile Vizsla by Marion I Coffman. It is a great book and I still use it for reference.


----------



## mswhipple

Greetings and welcome! 
Another book you should read is:
The Vizsla, by Bernard C. Boggs.


----------



## Israrules

Thank you! 
I have read that "Versatile Vizsla" is like "the book", and another member in another post said the same about "the Vizsla". I'm very interested in the history of the breed, the begginings and the recent development in Europe and América, is it well written in both books? or do you know a book with this info?
Greetings


----------



## R E McCraith

Is - VVelcome 2 the forum ! the books R great - History teaches us what they were bred 4 - Me - I go with !!!!! - Learn 2 READ your V - each 1 is Different - just a thought !!! I hope you hunt over your V - but I post under HUNTING -


----------



## Israrules

R said:


> Is - VVelcome 2 the forum ! the books R great - History teaches us what they were bred 4 - Me - I go with !!!!! - Learn 2 READ your V - each 1 is Different - just a thought !!! I hope you hunt over your V - but I post under HUNTING -


Nah I don't hunt, however she is going to be (hopefully) a working dog We're going to try in search and rescue and going to work hard in obedience and tracking. On the other hand the breeder of my next puppy uses his V's in Falconry along with a couple of Podenco Canarios.


----------



## R E McCraith

Is - S&R is a great way 2 work your pup - V's are a working breed - not just pets !!!!!!!! out the front door - a happy V - has a mission 2 fulfill !


----------



## Israrules

R said:


> Is - S&R is a great way 2 work your pup - V's are a working breed - not just pets !!!!!!!! out the front door - a happy V - has a mission 2 fulfill !


Exactly what I think ;D


----------



## harrigab

welcome to the forum


----------

